# Small Wineries and Olive Farms



## Bryan (Aug 3, 2019)

This is my first post on Discover Tuscany and I'm excited to be here!!
My wife and I are planning our very first Italy trip for the end of September/beginning of October 2019. We will be staying south of Pisa in a timeshare. We will also have a rental car.
We grow wine grapes and olives (for EVOO) in the Central Coast of California and would like to visit a few small, family owned operations in Tuscany where interaction with the owners/operators would be possible (we're not interested in visiting large corporate wineries or mega-olive farms). 
We are contemplating bringing along some of our own EVOO to share during our interactions. We may only have one or two days to dedicate to this, so being in the area close to where we are staying would be great. We could also extend into the Chianti region below Florence.
Thank you for your help,
Bryan


----------



## annterena (Nov 13, 2019)

*response*

Thanks for sharing your experience Bryan


----------

